
Oral History of Ken Thompson (2005) [pdf] - faizshah
http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/text/Oral_History/Thompson_Ken/thompson.oral_history_transcript.2005.102657921.pdf
======
vicek22
[https://www.computerhistory.org/chess/orl-4334429546c27/](https://www.computerhistory.org/chess/orl-4334429546c27/)

